# Tires for 400



## EDinFL (Sep 2, 2011)

I have an 06 400 and want to know how big I can go. The machine is completly stock except for being snorkled. I'm thinking about getting Zillas. Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

06 400 what?


----------



## EDinFL (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol sorry it an Arctic Cat 400 auto


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're keeping it stock I'd go with 28's. Zilla's are a good tire.


----------



## EDinFL (Sep 2, 2011)

I will be OK with that size and no clutch work? Not questioning I'm just a newb on all this stuff. Heck I'm not even sure what clutch work does.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I mean you are going to notice a loss in power but... Should be ok. They run a little small. So 28's will really be like 27's and they are fairly light. Or you could go 27's those shouldn't give you any problems.


----------



## EDinFL (Sep 2, 2011)

OK thanks for the info.


----------



## EDinFL (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I decieded to get some clutch work and wamt to go woth 28's. I'd like to get opinions on 3 brands, Maxxis Zilla, Outlaw MST, and ITP 598 M/S thanks


----------

